# Grid format?



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance but a rookie has to ask... which grid format is *87 13.295'W * as commonly used on Escambia County Reef list?

hddd.ddddd(degree symbol)

or

hddd(degree symbol)mm.mmm' (I think this one.)

or

hddd(degree symbol)mm'ss.s" (I don't think it is this one.)

I appreciate any help or hints someone could give me.

Thanks!

dangermon


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh and I'm using a Garmin GPS Colorado 400c with MapSource on my PC.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Either divide or multiply by 60 to convert from one to the other.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

See GPSBabel


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks. I'm trying to get them to match up to the format choices I have on my GPS.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

decimal minutes

http://roadkinguk.wordpress.com/2010/06/19/gps-navigation-understanding-the-different-formats/


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

The format in question is Degrees, Decimal Minutes.


----------

